# newbie....business ideas



## mrsunshine (Jan 24, 2009)

hi all
where do i start?
myself, wife and 2 children are looking to move to Spain hopefully next year at the start of the tourist season.
We've talked of it for years but with the imminent prospect of redundancy and few local opportunities with my experience I think its now or never.
Favourite location is Costa blanca which weve driven from Carthengena to Javea checking out potential places to settle.
But the other big desision obviously is work!
If im honest i dont really have any transferable skills, but am honest, hard working, and reasonably intelligent. (at least i think so) 
I have had a few ideas but the one i would love to do is run a parasail boat.
I have costed the equipment and could fund them thro the sale of our house leaving around 30k for renting over there and other expenses.
Am i dreaming?...I am really sick of the UK, hate the weather its gets me down, and starting up a similar business in UK would be impossible.
I suppose im looking for encouragement, or to be told im being stupid....
If this seems viable where do I start to plan my life, soo much to think of and if Im honest it frightens me to death.....but I know if I can get through the first year and keep a float (no pun intended) then there would be no turning back.
Look forward to any replies


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrsunshine said:


> hi all
> where do i start?
> myself, wife and 2 children are looking to move to Spain hopefully next year at the start of the tourist season.
> We've talked of it for years but with the imminent prospect of redundancy and few local opportunities with my experience I think its now or never.
> ...


The grass is always greener..... I'm not gonna say anything about any business plans, what I will say is that I have been totally and utterly dissappointed with the weather here. The houses or the lifestyle isnt designed for the cold. Since mid october it has been cold, its rained and its been windy. One or two sunny days in between, but the nights are freezing and its costing the earth trying to dry clothes and heat one room. I've scraped ice off my windscreen more mornings than I care to think about and Spain is just as miserable - if not worse than the UK when its cold.

Sorry if that sounds miserable, but thats how it is. I havent taken my outdoor coat off since I went out at 9am this morning, cos the house is sooooo cold. I doubt its gonna warm up much til at least March/April

If you do come over here - DO NOT BURN YOUR BRIDGES! Plan your return before you leave!!

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Hiya

We're in the area you are looking at. We have no frost here, and although it does tend to get a bit wet at certain periods Nov through Feb, I'm relatively happy with the climate

You have to expect some relatively high power bills in the winter, we pay about €90 a month for heating etc.

But having said that I've been outside in my T shirt recently, and even now in the high winds we are experiencing today Its still 60ish.

You'll need to do a lot of research into a parasail boat, for I believe you need something like a masters licence, not sure of the exact name, but I remember someone trying to start a skiboat business and in the end the beaurocracy and licencing was so heavy that he gave up


----------



## MRVT (May 17, 2008)

Even if you have an international certificate of competence from the RYA (which you need to even drive a boat here), as soon as you become resident, it will become invalid. You will then need all your qualifications to be done in Spanish. The red tape will be an absolute minefield, and that's even before you can find a site to use as you cannot operate within 200 meters of the shoreline!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I said I wouldnt mention the business side of things cos I'm not up on all the rules and reg, but one thought about the parasailing thing would be the reaction of the existing guys doing it in whatever area you decide. I doubt they'd take too kindly to a "foriegner" coming along to dilute their business.

Judging by other responses, maybe a re-think? I'm beginning to wonder what businesses would be started up in Spain that would be viable?

Jo


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

*newbie..........business ideas*



jojo said:


> I said I wouldnt mention the business side of things cos I'm not up on all the rules and reg, but one thought about the parasailing thing would be the reaction of the existing guys doing it in whatever area you decide. I doubt they'd take too kindly to a "foriegner" coming along to dilute their business.
> 
> Judging by other responses, maybe a re-think? I'm beginning to wonder what businesses would be started up in Spain that would be viable?
> 
> Jo


Hi
How about an employment agency, find some work for "temps" works in england evan with no full time jobs available? griz


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

griz616 said:


> Hi
> How about an employment agency, find some work for "temps" works in england evan with no full time jobs available? griz


Would need fluent Spanish I think and most work seems to be "word of mouth" and "who you know", unless you can think of a way round any of that???

Jo


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

griz616 said:


> Hi How about an employment agency, find some work for "temps" works in england evan with no full time jobs available? griz


 This is true and could work. But fluent Spanish will be a MUST. 

The point is that even if you decided to dilute your business by targeting only expat customers - you'll find you'd end up needing other languages for STAFF - Why? - because ime there are STACKS of other nationalities out there that are prepared to work longer hours and for less. 

The start up cycle is NOT short - we've a friend here who has an agency. One point - DO NOT BUY INTO ONE OF THE FRANCHISES. Our friend find that the BEST employees are Eastern Europeans btw. She helped us find a cleaning help - Romanian lady speaks excellent Spanish. Works hard and well.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

But who would fund an agency? I have been interviewing for staff back to back for a couple of weeks and it has cost me 42 euros in total for one small add in the Swedish monthly paper. Other than that it's been word of mouth, expat web sites (free ads) and a couple of posters in the Norwegian and Finnish club. There is no way I would pay anybody 2/3 euros an hour more for finding a cleaner or a 1000 euros for finding an employee when there are hundreds fighting for every position at the moment.

In the 80s my ex-wife ran 4 employement agencies and people were often desperate for temporary staff (I even had to turn up on a night shift as so she did not lose a valuable contract!) That was then and this is now!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> But who would fund an agency? ---- There is no way I would pay anybody 2/3 euros an hour more for finding a cleaner or a 1000 euros for finding an employee when there are hundreds fighting for every position at the moment.


Depends a bit where you live. I was of the same mind. 

Where we are - we looked long and hard - but found the choice though plentiful - lacking in standard. And if your Spanish is dodgy - you're open to all sorts of "misunderstandings". 

We've a friend with an agency and she made us a present of her fee - which was nice though not expected. The lady who comes to us travels a good 40kms each way - she is really excellent at her job. What's more if she cant make it one day - the agency would send us a replacement. Though generally we simply wait - trust is a strong factor afaic.

If you want full time help then I'd deal direct with all the palaver of SS etc - but for a couple of hours a week - it's not worth the hassle imo, Steve.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, agreed 100% Chris - you got the benefit of the agency without their percentages. 

My cleaner is two bus rides away but she tries to get two or three jobs together. Quite excellent at her job. (Waste of two university degrees thogh IMHO)


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> My cleaner is two bus rides away but she tries to get two or three jobs together. Quite excellent at her job. (Waste of two university degrees thogh IMHO)


And what age and nationality might this cleaner be Steve? 
How intelligent she is has no bearing on what I have in mind!


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Spain doesn't appear to have an equivelent to Poundland, would a Euroland work? Loads of folk that I know use Poundland for a lot of household, and personal hygine products. They sell a full card of batteries for £1.00, packs of light bulbs are also very popular.

Just a thought.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Spain most DEFINITELY does ..they were "Todo a cien" 

A national institution


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

She is 31 (and if she were sub-30 I woud not tell you, Xtreme!). Two degrees in geology.


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Spain most DEFINITELY does ..they were "Todo a cien"
> 
> A national institution


Oh well that's out then, I must admit that I don't really have a clue as to starting a viable business in Spain. A guy that I know makes money from organising golfing holidays on the CdSol, but he does have a good fire service pension to fall back on in lean times.

I ask myself, if someone who relied on employed income in the UK and didn't have a business plan over here, why do they think they can succeed in a strange and new country?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

crookesey said:


> Oh well that's out then, I must admit that I don't really have a clue as to starting a viable business in Spain. A guy that I know makes money from organising golfing holidays on the CdSol, but he does have a good fire service pension to fall back on in lean times.
> 
> I ask myself, if someone who relied on employed income in the UK and didn't have a business plan over here, why do they think they can succeed in a strange and new country?



I think once upon a time when Spain was a new tourist/holiday resort, a beautiful warm, fresh and almost unchartered country. It was almost like a clean page and "pioneers" could come over and start anything. Everything was new and the people who came over wanted the services, products and ideas that others brought over. Finally, it was done - and done again, and again and again..... and now there doesnt seem to be anything new to do anymore???? Thats how I kinda see it

jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

crookesey said:


> I ask myself, if someone who relied on employed income in the UK and didn't have a business plan over here, why do they think they can succeed in a strange and new country?


One of the matters I have filled my mind with for the most part of the last 20 years.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Spain most DEFINITELY does ..they were "Todo a cien"
> 
> A national institution


Now called "Donde los chinos"!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

crookesey said:


> I ask myself, if someone ...didn't have a business plan..., why do they think they can succeed..?


I think this is more to the point!.


----------



## katiegovier (Jan 29, 2009)

jojo said:


> I said I wouldnt mention the business side of things cos I'm not up on all the rules and reg, but one thought about the parasailing thing would be the reaction of the existing guys doing it in whatever area you decide. I doubt they'd take too kindly to a "foriegner" coming along to dilute their business.
> 
> Judging by other responses, maybe a re-think? I'm beginning to wonder what businesses would be started up in Spain that would be viable?
> 
> Jo


Hi

I have only joined today and am trying to find my way around (any help would be appreciated).

I notice what you said about heating, and cold and I have to agree, our house is only two years old and is damp and cold, but outside is lovely so it makes up for it as at least I can walk the dogs and be warm.

I also noticed what you said about businesses, I have recently joined Euphony as a Business Consultant and am really excited about it. They are not as far down as you yet but we are on our way!

I joined as I am really a Mortgage Advisor but the way things are need to supplement my income as jobs are few and far between here. 

Anyway I am off to have a snoop around.

Nice to 'meet' you.

Katie x


----------



## big john (Feb 5, 2009)

mrsunshine said:


> hi all
> where do i start?
> myself, wife and 2 children are looking to move to Spain hopefully next year at the start of the tourist season.
> We've talked of it for years but with the imminent prospect of redundancy and few local opportunities with my experience I think its now or never.
> ...


Hi 

have you thought of running your own buisness !!!!!!
there are loads of oppertunities on the fantastic island of mallorca

visit

Hotels, Bars, Restaurants, Cafes for sale in Mallorca, Spain.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

big john said:


> Hi
> 
> have you thought of running your own buisness !!!!!!
> there are loads of oppertunities on the fantastic island of mallorca
> ...



Just remember the economic climate. DONT BURN YOUR UK BRIDGES, always have a return plan!

Jo


----------



## rospapergirl (Sep 10, 2008)

I've wondered about Euphony - is it a type of pyramid selling where you have to keep on recruiting people? It seems to indicate that on their website.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

rospapergirl said:


> I've wondered about Euphony - is it a type of pyramid selling where you have to keep on recruiting people? It seems to indicate that on their website.


What is "Euphony"?? Is it good, bad, a con? Pyramid selling tends to have a bad rep - quite rightly in my experience, Is that what Euphony is?

Jo


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

*newbie..........business ideas*



katiegovier said:


> Hi
> 
> I have only joined today and am trying to find my way around (any help would be appreciated).
> 
> ...


Hi, Tell me more about this euphony, can't be pyramid selling that's illegal it must be networking, but I have never heard of euphony. griz616


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Euphony are a communications company Griz.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Euphony are a communications company Griz.


hi xtreme, so how do you make any dosh , griz


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

griz616 said:


> hi xtreme, so how do you make any dosh , griz


The link is in my sig Griz....I can't say too much cos Stravinsky will be on my case for spamming. 

All I can say is I've been in the IT industry since 1984 as a computer systems engineer (which I still do)....and in 1998 we diversified into web technologies as well.
When I say "we" I mean me and my two sons....it's a family business.

I had the business in the UK prior to coming here (with a UK client base).....but obviously we've had to build up a client base in Spain. At the moment we have about 120 British businesses in Spain on our dedicated webserver in The Netherlands, and about 200+ home users for hardware servicing.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

*newbie..... business ideas*



XTreme said:


> The link is in my sig Griz....I can't say too much cos Stravinsky will be on my case for spamming.
> 
> All I can say is I've been in the IT industry since 1984 as a computer systems engineer (which I still do)....and in 1998 we diversified into web technologies as well.
> When I say "we" I mean me and my two sons....it's a family business.
> ...


Good to hear you are doing o.k, I thought you also had something to do with moving cars? griz


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

griz616 said:


> Good to hear you are doing o.k, I thought you also had something to do with moving cars? griz


No....other than I've built sites for some transportation companies, and if I can get away with it I'll put their link in my sig to help their search engine rankings. Can't do it here or Stravinsky will ban me.....again!


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

*newbie.......business ideas*



XTreme said:


> No....other than I've built sites for some transportation companies, and if I can get away with it I'll put their link in my sig to help their search engine rankings. Can't do it here or Stravinsky will ban me.....again!


o.k get the drift Xtreme, Heard you had been banned, don't understand exactly what that is, I was talking it over with jo, she didn't get it either. by the way how did you know about tony martin, ( he lives not that far from me) griz


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

griz616 said:


> o.k get the drift Xtreme, Heard you had been banned, don't understand exactly what that is, I was talking it over with jo, she didn't get it either. by the way how did you know about tony martin, ( he lives not that far from me) griz


Well.....my banning from here was a mistake a while ago by the management (cos I hadn't done anything) which Stravinsky got reversed.....so no harm done.

As for the bannings from the three _other_ expat forums.....two of them were for pointing out injustices, contempt for the members, and general mismanagement, and the other was for a joke video parody that everybody found funny except one Mod (which wasn't Stravinsky) who just banned me on the spot. And I'd been a member for three years as well. 
Oh well....life goes on for me.....can't say the future for those other places is looking that bright though.

And Tony Martin.....well it was headline news wasn't it? That guy got well and truly screwed by the system. Very sad story.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

*newbie...........business ideas*



XTreme said:


> Well.....my banning from here was a mistake a while ago by the management (cos I hadn't done anything) which Stravinsky got reversed.....so no harm done.
> 
> As for the bannings from the three _other_ expat forums.....two of them were for pointing out injustices, contempt for the members, and general mismanagement, and the other was for a joke video parody that everybody found funny except one Mod (which wasn't Stravinsky) who just banned me on the spot. And I'd been a member for three years as well.
> Oh well....life goes on for me.....can't say the future for those other places is looking that bright though.
> ...


Xtreme, I have just been on to the portugal website, for a look around, as it went quiet. There was an obvious? advert? removed by a moderator called veronica, who whilst removing the post suggested that the the victim should upgrade to "premium" this seems to indicate that if you do, then it's o.k to advertise on apost?????????????????????????????? what say you????????????/
regards griz


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

griz616 said:


> Xtreme, I have just been on to the portugal website, for a look around, as it went quiet. There was an obvious? advert? removed by a moderator called veronica, who whilst removing the post suggested that the the victim should upgrade to "premium" this seems to indicate that if you do, then it's o.k to advertise on apost?????????????????????????????? what say you????????????/
> regards griz


No need for me Griz.....I can get my links right across the net as I have a lot of sites.

But it would be a good idea for other people here _not_ involved in the web industry to upgrade their membership. Cos this is one of the very few expat sites that does it right.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

*newbie..business ideas*



XTreme said:


> No need for me Griz.....I can get my links right across the net as I have a lot of sites.
> 
> But it would be a good idea for other people here _not_ involved in the web industry to upgrade their membership. Cos this is one of the very few expat sites that does it right.


Thats o.k Xtreme, just trying to help every one, nod nod wink wink.............. by the way goig back to steve martin, & I think I now Have to say that everything following has to come under the banner "ALLEGEDLY" ( HOPE THAT'S HOW YOU SPELL IT) he was his own worst enemy 
1) he left one alive
2) he went straight down the local pub bragging about it
3) he "showed " no remorse etc.........................................
so he gave no one a chance to help him. Major problem was if he got let off it would have set a "precidence" ( don't know about spelling) that would have meant that any one could protect their home, as they can in the U.S..... in the u.k
if you hurt a burglar whilst he is burglaring your property, he can sue you for damages???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????//
Don't know how the law stands in spain? regards griz


----------

